# Coming into 1st Heat



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to post this.
My almost 9 month old is coming into heat. Typically, how long is their cycle and how many months in between does it happen? My Lab got fixed a couple years ago so it's been awhile since I've delt with this lol.
For the bleeding, I've been putting a pair of underwear on her with a pad in it so it doesn't get all over anything.
Any tips I could do to make this an easier time? Lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

RaigenB said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this.
> My almost 9 month old is coming into heat. Typically, how long is their cycle and how many months in between does it happen? My Lab got fixed a couple years ago so it's been awhile since I've delt with this lol.
> For the bleeding, I've been putting a pair of underwear on her with a pad in it so it doesn't get all over anything.
> Any tips I could do to make this an easier time? Lol



Should be about 3-4 weeks ish, give or take. Keep her away from male dogs. Other than that, I don't notice much of an inconvenience myself.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

3 weeks and change sounds about right from my observations....

German Shepherds Galaxy: GERMAN SHEPHERD HEAT CYCLE

Canine Heat Cycle Chart

My bitch cleans herself up and any blood drops in the house are minor. Usually any blood drops occur when she gets up quickly from a resting position.

I have heard 6-8 month intervals for a GSD with exceptions on either side as far as frequency goes.

As GatorDog suggested....extra vigilance during this time frame is paramount....I had dogs appear out of nowhere during my bitch's first two heat cycles....and I live in an area where most every dog is leashed and not allowed to roam freely throughout the neighborhood.,,but she still had a few dogs stopping by at the fence. Since I am outside with her, it was easy enough for me to get her inside and leash up the other dog and get them back home.

The "mood" of my bitch during her heats are interesting....seems to become very "lovey-dovey" and a bit mellower.

SuperG


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Use 'human" grade maxi pads as these where cheepr and work well with dogs (unscented though), as out femal had pretty heavy discharge and had to change pads at least twice a day.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't let her outside un-attended or without leash, so male dogs aren't an issue.

So she's going to be bleeding for like 3 weeks??

She doesn't just leave little drops, maybe sometimes but most are kinda bigger puddles I guess.

The issue is my dad not wanting to deal with it. He doesn't want to put the underwear on her at all. He said he doesn't want to deal with it...

So I guess I'll be getting a kennel to keep in the yard while she's bleeding.

And yes I will probably put a roof over it, and make it to where she can't dig under it. I know male dogs with try that crap.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

RaigenB said:


> So she's going to be bleeding for like 3 weeks??
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is my dad not wanting to deal with it. He doesn't want to put the underwear on her at all. He said he doesn't want to deal with it...



The bleeding will diminish as time progresses and the blood will become lighter (pinker) in color.

The comment about your dad, makes me chuckle....no disrespect intended.

The fact that you are stepping up to the plate and dealing with the situation is commendable.

I'm curious...why are you keeping her intact?


SuperG


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

when my previous dogs went into heat, I just put diapers made for dogs on them. 
Chloe is 10 months and hasn't started yet so I'm guessing it should be any time now???


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

So will she bleed for 3 weeks then?

And I don't like the idea of them having their organs removed. Especially when they can't get their dose of hormones like they do when coming into heat. I believe the need it to keep their selves healthy. Just my thoughts.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

RaigenB said:


> So will she bleed for 3 weeks then?
> 
> And I don't like the idea of them having their organs removed. Especially when they can't get their dose of hormones like they do when coming into heat. I believe the need it to keep their selves healthy. Just my thoughts.



Bleeding for 3 weeks or less....but it lessens and lightens in color as time progresses...in my experience with my bitch.

Thank you for the answer regarding why you are keeping her intact. I have done the same....for health reasons.


SuperG


----------

